# check out my new decal!



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

:gaga:


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

I think everyone is just pissed off it raining outside, nice decals


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

*Hey- this is the waterfowl forum. If you want to piss and moan about anything else go to soundoff!!!!*


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice Decal!!


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Tell that to my family members that work at FORD...thanks for the support


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

It is apparent that it has been awhile since anyone has shot a duck.....deep breaths....deep breaths....


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Let's get this thread back on track "decals"

Thanks
Mike


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Coldwater Charters said:


> Let's get this thread back on track "decals"
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


OK..........Where did you get it and how much did it cost , the decal that is .



Jward


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

nice decal!


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

nice decal and TRUCK....unreal you would get some lash back on that here i bet you don't have to take it in for repairs every 2 weeks like alot of others......... it is yer $$ do as you see fit.


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> that toyota is more american than the mexican brands you want us to buy. I don't get it really, I wonder who exported more jobs in the last 10 years (toyota or big 3). I would choose to reward the company who grows here....not jumps border to pay someone .17 on the dollar to replace an american worker.


You beat me to it, i agree 100% Sweet decal


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

A VERY nice decal and a whole pile of crummy information. Here is where we (Ford) make our trucks:

Expedition, Expedition EL, Navigator Michigan Truck - MICHIGAN
Econoline - Ohio Assembly Ohio 
Taurus X - Chicago Assembly - Illinois
Super Duty F-Series Kentucky Truck - Kentucky 
F-150, Mark LT Dearborn Asy - MICHIGAN
Explorer, Mountainer, Sport Trac Louisville Asy - Kentucky
F-150, Excape, Escape Hybrid, Mariner, Mariner Hybrid Kansas City - Kansas
Ranger Twin Cities - Minnesota
Edge, MKX, Flex Oakville Asy - Canada
F-Series, Super Duty F Series - Cuautilan Asy - Mexico

2009 Motor Trend Truck of the Year = Ford F-150

Sorry - I had to. Love the decal.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck scouting around here with something like that. You'd be the pied piper for road hunters.

That's why I scout in a mazda engined european platformed mexican built ford Escort..... :lol:

But it is pretty sweet.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Good luck scouting around here with something like that. You'd be the pied piper for road hunters.
> 
> That's why I scout in a mazda engined european platformed mexican built ford Escort..... :lol:
> 
> But it is pretty sweet.


Sad thing is you're right....guys see a decal in the window when I'm out scouting and they turn around and follow hoping i'll lead them to a good field....instead they usually get lead into a subdivision or other dead end area where I can get Waaaayyy ahead, and turn around before they can see me doing so and then as I pass them, heading in the opposite direction, I wave and smile...that's when they realize CRAP that was the guy I was following, and that they've just been had...you usually see alot of guys slap the wheel or slam on their brakes to try and turn around quick but it's already to late cuz I'm GONE! lol....hope they got a GPS to find their way back home :lol::lol:

Great looking decal by the way!


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Good luck scouting around here with something like that. You'd be the pied piper for road hunters.
> 
> That's why I scout in a mazda engined european platformed mexican built ford Escort..... :lol:
> 
> But it is pretty sweet.


 
Haha, thats why i had an escort on my tail last year!! Jk.


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks. I really like it.

I really can't believe any of you would attack me for the vehicle I drive. Who are you??

For the record, I have been a Ford boy my entire life.
-1976 F150 4x4, 429, 6" lift.. The *****
-1988 Ranger 4x4,actually two of them
-1994 Ranger 4x4. 2.5" James duff lift, 33x12.50 bfg ats
-1997 F250 Powerstroke 4x4. Loved it
-2005 Ranger 4x4
-2006 F150 4x4 lifted, bad ass.. Gas sucked, retail sucked even worse!


-2008 Toyota Tacoma 4x4, lifted, made in the USA, Paid American wages. 22 mpg! PISS OFF!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

muliefever said:


> Thanks. I really like it.
> 
> I really can't believe any of you would attack me for the vehicle I drive. Who are you??
> 
> ...


The Toyota's are nice trucks...people will never agree what's good and what's not....oh well
and
There's nothing wrong with being a Ford boy lol....Shoot I'm proud to drive mine


----------



## superstroker (Dec 15, 2007)

sweet decal, and for the record i all we build tooling for is toyota and honda. and its been that way for a while.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice decal. 
And about buying American there is no American anymore thanks to America allowing out sourcing. Heck we cant even afford to buy the vehicles we used to make because the jobs are over seas/across boarder. And the big 3 wonders why they are failing, they did it to them selfs. Bring the jobs back and well see more sales. The only thing we do here in states is assemble the vehicles.

I drive a GMC by the way and found out reading vin # it was made in Canada!
I think we should boycott all American cars till they give our jobs back.. (maybe not just how I feel)


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Chrome steel said:


> .*....*
> *I think we should boycott all American cars till they give our jobs back......)[/*quote]
> 
> 
> Hmmm ..... I'm not sure you'll have much luck going about it that way, but go ahead and give it a try!


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

*The only thing we do here in states is assemble the vehicles..... (Quote)* 

Nope - we (Ford) research, engineer, finance, market, develop, design, test, manufacture and assemble the greatest percentage of our vehicles in the US.

Our (Ford) domestic content is approximately 75%. GM = 70%, Chrysler = 68% Toyota = 41%, Nissan = 37%, Hyundai = 13%, BMW = 9%, VW = 8%, Honda = 57%. 

85% of the vehicles GM, Ford and Chrysler sell in the US are made *in the US*. 49% of the foreign vehicles sold in the US are made *outside the US.*

I think we should boycott all American cars till they give our jobs back.. (Quote) 

Sorry - I can't fight the "logic" in that statement???

*I really can't believe any of you would attack me for the vehicle I drive. Who are you?? (Quote)*

We are the people who really hope we and our neighbors have a job at the end of the year. If I have a job: I can pay the roofing guy to replace my roof, I can pay my local grocer so I can feed my family, I can pay my health care bills, I can pay my car mechanic to fix my car if needed, I can pay for my children's education so they can get jobs outside of the auto industry, I can help my son's family while he is in Iraq fighting to protect me from people who would like to do me and my countrymen harm, I can pay the neighbor lad to mow my lawn, I can buy new lawn furniture for my wife and I can hunt ducks in the fall and not worry about providing for the basic requirements of my family. 

THEREFORE - all of the people I pay - locally - get to pay their bills as well. They can hire more people or better pay their workers if enough people like me do business with them. Cool. How many Toyota/Kia/Hyundai/BMW/VW/Honda assembly plants have you seen while driving around Michigan ?

Just a thought - I would believe if you buy more of something from a local company it is more likely to hire more people to meet the demand. You buy less - the company shrinks to meet the lack of demand. 

No offense to anyone on this site - these are my opinions (except for that fact stuff). Of course everyone is able to buy whatever the heck they want - just don't kid yourself into believeing it has no affect on your neighbors.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for stating the facts dpossum, I am in total agreement with you. Once people get the facts and finally realize how many jobs the big three actually create around the world the quicker they may consider supporting them and keep the green on home soil. The stuggles the Automakers not only will crush Michigan, but will also crush the world. Loyalty to US companies has to be a priority, if not for yourselves, for your family, neighbors, and fellow countrymen.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

:rant::rant::rant:


is this what's meant by "hijacking" a thread?


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Whats a decal like that cost?


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice decal.... Sorry your thread got jacked


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

duckbuster808 said:


> The Toyota's are nice trucks...people will never agree what's good and what's not....oh well
> and
> There's nothing wrong with being a Ford boy lol....Shoot I'm proud to drive mine


 Wake up. You at least got the color right!:lol: I drive a truck.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

dpossum said:


> *The only thing we do here in states is assemble the vehicles..... (Quote)*
> 
> Nope - we (Ford) research, engineer, finance, market, develop, design, test, manufacture and assemble the greatest percentage of our vehicles in the US.
> 
> ...


although your facts are nice they are deceiving. here is some of my facts.



> Both automakers have already received $17.2 billion in federal aid as the demand for new vehicles has plummeted in a deepening recession in which credit remains hard to get. Now the companies are asking for an additional $22 billion to stay afloat and before they receive it, the Obama administration has demanded that the they cut &#8220;manufacturing, headcount, brand, nameplate, and retail network.&#8221;
> 
> According to the EPI, those demands will do nothing more than serve as an invitation to outsource more production to Mexico. Moving production south of the border is certainly nothing new. In 1999, U.S. sales of Big Three vehicles had fallen to 67.4 percent of the U.S. market. By 2008, that number had fallen to 54.8 percent.
> 
> ...




notice the line that I put in bold. and nice decal btw, looks sweet on that toyota.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice looking decal *BUT* don't expect your scouting missions to go unnoticed...had to take all my decals off b/c had too many people tailing me and got sick of having to shake off all of my tails.


Chad


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

Sweet Decal -- you will get noticed. Very nice - seriously.

As for the Manufacturer's -- the Kid is right and has his facts straight as always.

Other Points -- "Free Trade" -- GM, Ford and the Little C can only sell some many vehicles over seas -- BUT, the Toyota's of the world can sell as many as they want over here? (AND, Yes, I know "some" are made in the States - but who gets that $$).

That is not "FREE TRADE". 

As for Mexico -- there is a HUGE *quality* difference between Mexican made parts and American Made -- Quality and Pride.

We all need to take Pride in what we do and if we all "try" to buy American Made Products, It can and will only help.

Peace


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

It only cost me $4 in the Cabelas bargain bin.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

IMHO.....the final nail in the American OEM's is the UAW and their "All about ME" attitude to not give when their companies are hurting. I don't blame the OEM's for seeking out affordable labor, you too would do the same if you had no choice. Down with the unions, they served their time and purpose and are no longer required in this country. This comes from a guy that served as a UAW Committee member for years, and now a Plant Manager for a great NON Union shop. Thank You for all they did to achieve better working conditions for all Americans, but the days of free hand outs and cushy jobs are long gone. They need to change their ways, or just go away.....forever.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

muliefever said:


> It only cost me $4 in the Cabelas bargain bin.


Good find!
They shoulda put the BB up front
Always seems to be the part of the store I go to first.....


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Look at all the fuss $4 caused.

Should have also added you just got back from Mexico and are feeling alittle under the weather. And spent the whole weekend in Cabelas.

Nice stickers!


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

> Should have also added you just got back from Mexico and are feeling alittle under the weather. And spent the whole weekend in Cabelas.


 
now that was funny.


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

hankrt said:


> IMHO.....the final nail in the American OEM's is the UAW and their "All about ME" attitude to not give when their companies are hurting. I don't blame the OEM's for seeking out affordable labor, you too would do the same if you had no choice. Down with the unions, they served their time and purpose and are no longer required in this country. This comes from a guy that served as a UAW Committee member for years, and now a Plant Manager for a great NON Union shop. Thank You for all they did to achieve better working conditions for all Americans, but the days of free hand outs and cushy jobs are long gone. They need to change their ways, or just go away.....forever.


 
Now that may have been the smartest thing said in this whole hijacked thread.

Other than "sweet decal" but I agree with the calling attention to yourself thing. Not good.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

I wasn't gonna post this, but hankrt kinda put my feelings in perspective, so I will go ahead. 

First off, I have owned Chrysler, GM, Ford, Honda and Toyota vehicles. The two most reliable I have owned was a 1978, slant 6 Dodge pickup, and a 1997 Honda Accord that my daughter still drives (both lasted over 200K miles, the Honda is still going) The latest purchase I made of a vehicle was a 2001 Toyota Sequoia that I bought used in 2003. 

I was kinda feeling bad about buying foreign (even though it was used) and was planning on purchasing a new Big 3 vehicle in about 6 months for my wife, when our oldest daughter goes off to college. About 4 months ago I had parked in a public lot with my toyota, and when I returned, noticed that my passenger side door had been keyed and there was a note taped over the scratch that read "Thanks, the UAW"..... Theres a great marketing ploy.... What kinda idiots are these guys breeding, I thought to myself.

At that moment I decided I will never buy another UAW made anything again.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Nice looking decal *BUT* don't expect your scouting missions to go unnoticed...had to take all my decals off b/c had too many people tailing me and got sick of having to shake off all of my tails.
> 
> 
> Chad


Kentwood scouting: Drive to Foremost, follow geese as they leave from Kraft Lake:lol:


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Kentwood scouting: Drive to Foremost, follow geese as they leave from Kraft Lake:lol:


 just try not to get run over by all the other guys with decals all over their trucks!!


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

I am not concerned about broadcasting my obsessions.. I could care less. Maybe I will meet a new hunting partner out of the deal.


----------

